# Wird mir ne andere Grafikkarte was bringen?



## DBGTKING (24. Juli 2011)

Hallo Leute ja ihr habt richtig gehört.Ich wollte wissen was mir ne 7950 gt bei AGB bringen wird.Mein System ist im moment ein Intel Xenon System mit Sockel 604.Die Prozessoren Takten mit 2,4 ghz(2 einzelne Prozessoren jeder hat per Hypertrading 2 kerne) ist somit ja besser als ein Intel Pentium 4.Die Stepping sind 9 von den Prozessoren und die Revion lautet D1.Mein eines Programm sagt mir PC 2300(142 MHZ) das andere PC 2100(133 MHZ) bei Arbeitsspeicher timing ist 2,5-3-2 oder sowas.es sind 2x1 gb.Vorher hat ich zudem noch 2x256 MB(da hatte er aber am anfang immer gepist)Nun hat die Workstation statt 2x256 aber 2x512 MB.Ich habe eine Ati Radion 4670 1024 als Grafikkarte.Nun zur Frage würde die 7950 GT da sinn machen ,welche FPS steigerung kann ich noch erwarten?
Und wenn es gepiepst hat kann diese Incompatität auch die Leistung beeinflussen wenn sich die Arbeitsspeicher nicht wirklich vertragen,denn jetzt scheinen sie richtig zu harmonieren weil der startet jetzt so schnell das kein Windows 7 da mithalten kann weil ich WIndows XP verwende.Und warum zeigt mir Xp nur 2,75 an,ich habe doch jetzt 3 gb drinnen und beeinflusst auch die Grafikkarte die 1 Gb hat das ganze noch?


----------



## der_knoben (24. Juli 2011)

Kannst du deinen Text nochmal vernünftig schreiben?

Hoffe ich habs richtig verstanden:

du hast 2x Xeon S604 mit 2,4GHz und HT, was dann insgesamt 2 reale + 2 virtuelle Kerne macht. Beim RAM hast du 2x512MB CL3 oder CL2,5. Als Graka hast du aktuell eine 4670 1GB drin und fragst jetzt, ob du auf eine 7950GT wechseln sollst. Seh ich das richtig.

Warum Windows nur 2,75 der 3GB erkennt, kann ich dir auch nicht sagen.


----------



## ghost13 (24. Juli 2011)

Bevor ich mich von meinem Alten System getrennt hab, wollte ich auch
noch neue Komponenten einbauen. Heute bin ich froh darüber, jeden Franken beiseite gelegt zu haben.
Jetzt hab ich ein Top Aktuelles System! In ein älteres System zu Investieren ist bei den aktuellen Preisen
sicherlich nicht Rentabel, daher meine Empfehlung : "Leg das Geld für die "alte" Graka zur Seite. Spare ein zwei Monate(oder länger)
dannach wirst du sehen, das eine Investition in Neue Komponenten sicherlich der vernünftigere Weg ist.
Also bei mir war es zumindest so.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Juli 2011)

Die Karte wäre ein deutlicher Schritt rückwärts, sei es von der Leistung her wie auch bei der verbauten RAM Menge ( die GT hat ja nur 256 / 512 MB  ). Auch würde die DX 10 Unterstützung fehlen.


----------



## ghost13 (24. Juli 2011)

Ram einst. prüfen: Start-Alle Programme-Zubehör-Ausführen-dann gibst du den Text: msconfig ein und bestätige mit Enter.
Im Systemkonfigurations Menu wählst du Start-Erweiterte Optionen. Da kannst du deine CPU und SPD einstellen.
Im Bios hast du sicher schon alles Kalibriert?


----------



## michelthemaster (24. Juli 2011)

Hallo Kollege, einfache und schnelle Antwort: Die 4670 ist schon die schnellste AGP Karte, die es zu kaufen gibt. Die Geforce wäre wesentlich langsamer, damit also ein Rückschritt. Erfreu dich an deiner Krücke noch so lange es geht und kauf dir dann etwas komplett Neues. Wenn ich du wäre, würde ich noch den Bulldozer Release abwarten, und dann entscheiden.

Gruß

Micha

PS:Wäre es so schwer gewesen, den Text ordentlich zu formatieren, so das er auch lesbar ist? Da du ja anscheinend nicht erst seit heute da bist, gewöhn dir bitte diese Schreibweise ab.


----------



## DBGTKING (24. Juli 2011)

na dx10 ist ja alles schön und gut,aber ich werde wohl kaum beim 2ten sytem Windows 7 nutzen,der wird es nie zu gesicht bekommen,darum ist das Future brach.
Das blöde ist ja die hat noch ein bischen garantie.
Auserdem macht die Speicherbrandbreite sicherlich ein unterschied die 4670 hat eine Bandbreite von 32 gb/s und die 7950 hat eine bandbreite von 52 gb/s ich meine da steht ein 24 Zoll TFT mit der Auflösung 190x1200. Und beim ersten pc einen mit 1920x1080 klar würdet ihr jetzt sagen es wäre doch klüger den mit 1080p beim 2 zu verstauen weil es dann besser laufen wird.Doch ich habe den dann für den ersten pc genommen weil mir der 24 Zoll TFT viel zu Groß war und ich mich nicht damit abfinden konnte.
Mein 21,5 " Ist doch sehr angenehm damit zu arbeiten und zu spielen.Eventuell hat doch die 7950 bei Kantenglättung auch doch ihre Vorteile alleine auch durch den 256 bit Bus Takt genenüber 128 bei der 4650.Ja jetzt sagt ihr bestimmt es kommt auch auf die Architektur an oder gut da hat die 4650 ihre Vorteile eventuell auch bei Crysis das kann ich nicht abstreitet oder was meint ihr dazu?

Und zu der_knoben:
ich würde dir ja rechtgeben aber nur fast weil es sind nicht nur 2x512 mb ,ich habe es nämlich so 2x1gb+2x512mb und CL2,5 denke das laut windows Xp als 2,75 gb erkannt werden obwohl es doch 3 GB ergeben sollten.Und ja ich frage ob die 7950 mir was bringt das ist alles ansonsten korrekt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Juli 2011)

Um in etwa mit der HD 4670 mithalten zu können, müßte man eher eine GTS 8800 640 heranziehen. Auch wäre die AMD auch deutlich moderner vom Aufbau und auch die fehlenden 512 MB V_RAM würden sich bemerkbar machen


----------



## Combi (24. Juli 2011)

anstatt das museums-stück aufzurüsten,würde ich mir an deiner stelle nen kleinen komplett-pc für 200-300 eus kaufen und ne anständige graka nachrüsten...
kannste mit dem ding überhaupt was zocken,ausser mahjong?!


----------



## DBGTKING (24. Juli 2011)

Ja aber der kann niemals die 1 gb wirklich ausnutzen merwürdig vielleicht merke ich da dann die limitierung des Prozessors,weil die Frames dann ins Bodenlose fallen.DU willst mir also sagen dass  die fehlenden 128 bit Bus Breite und die fehlenden 19 gb/s Bandbreite nicht ins Gewicht fallen und die neue Archetektur das ausgleichen bzw Komposieren könnte.
Ich nenne mal ein beispiel wie bei GTA 4 okay da ist es ja wurscht welche grafikkarte ich nehme.Okay dann halt ein anderes beispiel nehm mal das spiel World in Conflict das spiel achtet mehr auf bandbreite und Datendurchsatz,da ist ja irgendwie die 7950 gt vor der 4650 warum auch immer.Und bei Word in Conflikt ist glaube ich bei AGP auch die 7950 gt vor der 4650.
Gut bei PCI ist sie vor der 7950 aber das ist ja wieder was anderes.Warscheinlich kann ich auf dem Sytem eh kein Crysis 2 zocken weil sonst hätte ich nämlich das spiel zu zweit gezockt(Dank hoffe ich dem Lan mod).


Ja kann ich,die oben erwänten spiele.Sogar GTA 4 läuft drauf obwohl es ruckelt wie sau.Ich bringe auch Race Driver Grid zum laufen,COmpany of heroes Opposing Front,Ja sogar Crysis läuft drauf stell dir das vor(Gut nur bisher Crysis Wahrgead getestet).


----------



## ViP94 (24. Juli 2011)

Alles sagen dass die 4670 besser ist also hör auf ihnen zu widersprechen. 
Das mag nicht das sein was du hören wolltest aber es ist nunmal so.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Juli 2011)

Wenn du schon GTA IV erwähnst, das Game frißt mehr RAM wie Alf zum Frühstück. Ich denke das Game würde noch mieser laufen. Klar gibt es Games die mit NVidia besser klar kommen, nu rauf die Summe gesehen zieht die Karte den kürzeren.


----------



## DBGTKING (24. Juli 2011)

Okay du hast recht.Nun kann ich euch ja mein Plan ja sagen was ich vor habe.
Ich will mir (da mein erster mir ja auch zu langsam ist)mir eh ein Komplett neues System zu legen. Was aus dem erste wird ist klar der wird dann mein zweiter Rechner und der wo jetzt zweiter wird wird dann mein dritter PC.Dann kann ich immer ne lan Machen weil keienr einen selebr mitbringen muss auch nicht schlecht oder was haltet ihr von der Idee?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Juli 2011)

Ein neues Hauptsystem ist schnmal der richtige Weg. Was die LAN Ecke angeht da würde der langsamste Rechner die Games einschränken, daher vielleicht nicht die dollste Idee. Das ist meine Meinung, enscheiden mußt du


----------



## michelthemaster (25. Juli 2011)

ViP94 schrieb:


> Alles sagen dass die 4670 besser ist also hör auf ihnen zu widersprechen.
> Das mag nicht das sein was du hören wolltest aber es ist nunmal so.



*Richtig, es nervt langsam*... Bandbreite hin oder her, die Geforce ist ein lahmes Stück Altmetall und mit der Radeon kann man auch heute noch gut spielen (natürlich nicht in max ^^). Nur mal zum Vergleich: Hab eine 4650 Mobility, deine ist sogar noch schneller. Ich kann alle aktuellen Spiele auf medium spielen. Wenn du so von deiner Geforce überzeugt bist, test doch einfach mal Starcraft 2 oder Farcry 2, dann reden wir weiter!

Gruß

Micha


----------



## DBGTKING (25. Juli 2011)

michelthemaster schrieb:


> *Richtig, es nervt langsam*... Bandbreite hin oder her, die Geforce ist ein lahmes Stück Altmetall und mit der Radeon kann man auch heute noch gut spielen (natürlich nicht in max ^^). Nur mal zum Vergleich: Hab eine 4650 Mobility, deine ist sogar noch schneller. Ich kann alle aktuellen Spiele auf medium spielen. Wenn du so von deiner Geforce überzeugt bist, test doch einfach mal Starcraft 2 oder Farcry 2, dann reden wir weiter!
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Micha


 
ähm sag mal hast du etwa selbst mal die agp 7950 gt gehabt weil das hört sich ja so an als ob du verschiedene grafikkarten schon mal getestet hast und du nun aus Erfahrung spricht.Ich komme dann zu dem entschluss das ich dir vertrauen kann.Oder bist du eh schon immer ein ATi Fanboy gewesen.Tya ich jedenfalls bin von ati bzw amd entäuscht.Der Treiebr stürzt bei mir immer mal wieder ab,weil ich wollte mal kurz was dort einstellen zum beispiel kantenglättung usw.Wärend dem starten hängt der sich auf.Anderes mal wärend ich gerade das Profil abspeichern wollte.Das hat es bei Nvidia nicht gegeben.Man kann also sagen es ist AMD zu unfähig bessere Treiber zu entwickelt oder was,
Nvdia schafft es doch auch es hinzubekommen wiese nicht AMD.Und nein ich bin kein Nvidia Fanboy.Mein bruder hat sich laut den aussagen schon damals mit onborad ATI rumschlagen müssen mit kein oder schlechter support beim Lapptop.Oder beim pc damls hatte er eine x1600 oder wie die hies kappt,ging also auch nicht mit treiber usw.

Aber das nur am rande,gut sind aber in der Tat die Hardware.


Das mit dem runterziehen der anderen Computer wird wohl nicht sein,weil darauf eh nur noch geleglich dann C&C Die STunde Null oder Serious sam 2 usw gespielt wird spielt das ja wohl keien rolle mehr oder?


----------



## michelthemaster (25. Juli 2011)

@ DBGTKING

Nur mal so, ich bin weder AMD noch ATI Fanboy, bin außerdem langsam aus dem Alter raus. Ich kauf einfach aus Prinzip kein Intel (wegen derer Firmenpolitik und Marktmissbrauch) und Nvidia, weil die mir seit der Geforce 9 irgendwie unsympathisch geworden sind. Das Beste kommt aber noch, meine Geforce 7900 GS Go ist mir sagenhafte 3 Mal verreckt in meinem geliebten Inspiron 9400, danach hatte ich genug von den Grünen. Aber sowohl Intel als auch Nvidia machen gute Produkte, dessen bin ich mir durchaus bewusst. Außerdem find ich die "neuen" Nvidia Treiber total unübersichtlich und finde die von AMD wirklich besser, sogar praktisch mit dem OC und Temperatur-Anzeige etc. Ich habe übrigens an keiner Stelle gesagt, dass ich die besagte Geforce jemals besessen hab. Ich muss sagen, ich hatte mit Nvidia Treibern wesentlich mehr Probleme, wie mit meinen aktuellen Radeons. Auch sind die Probleme meist wesentlich schwerwiegender, bei den Nvidia Treibern, zB. das bei neueren Spielen die Grafikkarte überhitzen kann (erst neulich, bei SC2).

Bitte schau dir doch einfach mal die technischen Daten an, selbst eine betagte Radeon 1950XT (gerne auch die Pro) ist wesentlich schneller, wie besagte Geforce. Das liegt daran, weil nahezu sämtliche Spiele Shader einsetzen, und AMD (damals noch Ati) seiner Zeit voraus war und die Karten dafür speziell optimiert hat. Es kommt nicht nur auf die Speicherbandbreite an, sonst müsste ja zB die Radeon 2900XT extrem schnell sein, mit ihren 512Bit, wie sich dann aber heraus gestellt hat, ist sie es nicht 

Gruß

Micha


----------



## DBGTKING (25. Juli 2011)

ja ist ja gut ich habs endlich kapiert.Ich kann mich halt auch irren oder?
die 7900 gs hat übrigens mein bruder ,das waren mal Arbeitscomputer (Von der Arbeit) nun sind es home pc´s geworden.Der hat sich genau wie du die 7900 gs geholt da wird warscheinlich kein so großer unterschied sein von der zu der 7950 gt also das heist wenn ich ein vorgeschmack der Frams drops haben möchte kann ich die ja mal tesetn um zu sehen wie schlecht die 7950 gt dann ungefähr sein könnte.Glaubst du das ich daraus das schliesen kann?


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (31. Juli 2011)

lege mal genau 300€ beiseite
amd phenom 955be ~90€
amd am3+ mainnoard ~75€ 970x chipsatzt die boards werden noch billiger sobald der zambezi (bulldozer AMD cpu) kommt.
4gb ram 20€
gts450 (oder besser HD5850 wenn diese noch für nen 100€ bekommst )80€ macht 265€
Es geht billiger ist aber dann nicht aufrüstbar.
Bei intel besteht erst kein system unter 300€
altes system verkaufen als bürorechner,ich glaub der xenon wird noch schnell genug dafür sein.


----------

